# Peregrine update



## Happytravels (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a new Peregrine update on their website.  

http://peregrineresort.net/public/home.php

Also has some updated pictures.  I didn't realize the pool had so much damage.  But was hard to tell from the first set of pictures cause of the debri.


----------



## Happytravels (Mar 26, 2009)

*RCI*

RCI sent a letter.........they are not taking ANY Peregrine weeks until the resort is fully operational.  

For all the TUGGERS who deposit these for trading purposes it is a bust until further notice.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 30, 2009)

*Latest update - July 10*

Here's the latest update:


July 10, 2009

Construction update: Drywall replacement in the units is 100% complete, taping and floating of the drywall is 80% complete, texturing 60% complete – overall unit wall repairs is 75% complete. Unit structural repairs to unit’s truss: 10 out of 26 units complete. Removal of the ceilings over the carports for truss replacement complete on all units. Flowable concrete injected under the concrete slabs of 15 units undermined by wave action complete. Pouring of concrete for 10 slabs under the units damaged by the hurricane to begin this week. Replacement of 16 units’ hot water heaters in progress. Hurricane damaged siding and windows are in the process of being replaced. Work continues on replacement of lines of the water, sewer and electrical system.

Other update item: We are still in discussions with County and State officials on the sewer design. The main issue is the flow to be treated. Our design is for 5000 gallons per day and the County/State thinks we need 7500 gallons per day. The cost for the two sewer designs is: ours = $120,000 - the County/State requirement for the higher flow rate is $280,000 plus 6 to 9 months for the approval process – which we feel is not reasonable. Peregrine has been in business for over 30 years with no sewer violations of our old system. The new system is state of the art with water discharge quality better than the design of the State’s 7500 gallon requirement. Negotiations continue, and as stated in our previous update, these negotiations and the resolutions to the sewer issues may have an impact on our 12/31/09 scheduled completion date. The sewer design and construction has become the critical path to the project completion schedule.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2009)

djyamyam said:


> Here's the latest update:
> 
> 
> July 10, 2009
> ...



Yikes! Looks like the State has changed its codes and probably has the right to force the issue on Peregrine. Have the mgrs ruled out any need for special assessments to the timeshare owners?


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 31, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Have the mgrs ruled out any need for special assessments to the timeshare owners?



Are you kidding?  I hope I'm wrong but when the Special Assessment is announced you will wish they shut the place down and distributed the insurance proceeds to the owners as I suggested.  Again, I hope I'm wrong as I still own a Week.

George


----------



## TMTIP (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish they would have just shut down.  I have a summer week that I just want to get rid of, any suggestions?

Tracy


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 15, 2009)

There should be an update  soon as to what is happening with all the permits, that still have to be approved (four government agencies). You can imagine the red-tape for this.  The reopening date may not be as planned either.  Us as owners need to be patient with the rebuilding of our resort.  They have not sent out any invoices for our annual fees either.   

WWW.PEREGRINERESORT.NET
To watch for updates monthly..............


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 28, 2009)

*new update on website*

www.peregrineresort.net


----------



## Happytravels (Jan 23, 2010)

*phone*

If you haven't received your MF bill please call them.

979-848-8899

fax 979-848-8939

I hear a few owners received a bill and others haven't.  I was able to get through on this phone line...best to call in the mornings CST...


----------



## philemer (May 6, 2010)

What's the latest? Opening in June?


----------



## itchyfeet (May 6, 2010)

There is an update here.  www.peregrineresort.net under Hurricane Ike Status.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 21, 2010)

*New update 6/19/2010*

Check out website www.peregrineresort.net


----------



## donnaval (Jun 30, 2010)

Is Peregrine in Alex's path?


----------



## chellej (Jun 30, 2010)

It should not be.  Last I heard they were expecting it to hit further down the coast.  Peregrine is between freeport and galveston.

I surely hope not - the insurance company just mailed my residual from hurricane ike damage today.... I'm not ready for another storm


----------



## jamstew (Jun 30, 2010)

Alex made landfall about 100 miles south of the Mexican border. Freeport/Galveston will probably get a lot of rain, but that's it.


----------



## timbuktu (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update of Peregrine occupancy*

 There goes the summer.......

Please Note: Owners owning weeks 28 (July 09) thru week 35 (August 27) will be unable to use their Peregrine property and should make alternate plans.

Your patience and understanding are greatly appreciated and we will keep you posted as to our progress.


----------



## philemer (Jul 10, 2010)

timbuktu said:


> There goes the summer.......
> 
> Please Note: Owners owning weeks 28 (July 09) thru week 35 (August 27) will be unable to use their Peregrine property and should make alternate plans.
> 
> Your patience and understanding are greatly appreciated and we will keep you posted as to our progress.



Patience? No. Understanding? Lost that. I'm beginning to wonder if we shouldn't petition the board to hire a new on-site manager? This is getting real old.


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 11, 2010)

timbuktu said:


> There goes the summer.......
> 
> Please Note: Owners owning weeks 28 (July 09) thru week 35 (August 27) will be unable to use their Peregrine property and should make alternate plans.
> 
> Your patience and understanding are greatly appreciated and we will keep you posted as to our progress.



Can I ask were you got this information?  I called the resort and got a recording........it talks about weeks 27-28 but nothing after that.  I am really concerned as I have rented out my week 31.........


****************************************************************************************************

LOOKS LIKE I LOST ANOTHER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I JUST SEEN THE UPDATE SORRY................They usually only write once a month....guess they are keeping us a little better informed  now....


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 23, 2010)

*update*

There is another update up on their website as of today.............


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 23, 2010)

philemer said:


> Patience? No. Understanding? Lost that. I'm beginning to wonder if we shouldn't petition the board to hire a new on-site manager? This is getting real old.



*After the hurricane destroyed the Resort I suggested that we should take the Insurance money and liquidate.  One of the reasons is that I anticipated a big time Special Assessment.  I'm starting to change my mind.  To date it looks like Management has done a good job rebuilding the Resort without a Special Assessment.  All in all, I think they have done a good job.

George*


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks George for the kind words.  I think they are doing everything in their power to NOT have a SA. It is taking longer then expected but considering the area it's all going to work out.  I guess we will be visiting next year as we have lost all usage of this year (3 more weeks).......but is going to be better then before.


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 2, 2010)

*Reopening*

There is another update of the reopening of Peregrine...Hope you have a great time if you can use your week this year...........SEND pictures....


----------



## timbuktu (Sep 5, 2010)

*Peregrine Update as of Aug 31, 2010*

Welcome to Peregrine 
Your Home Away From Home 
  September 5, 2010 



HURRICANE IKE STATUS 
Public Home Page 
Resort Amenities 
Attractions & Activities 
Restaurants 
Interval Sales 
Timeshare Calendar 
Local Weather 
Contact Us 

   Â Â 
August 31, 2010

We are pleased to inform you that Peregrine will be open for Owner use only starting September 10, 2010 with restrictions.

Owners who plan to use their week at Peregrine starting September 10 (Week 37) should be advised that the State Environmental Health Department has not yet issued a permit for the operation of our public water system. Therefore, it will be necessary that you supply your own water for drinking, cooking and ice. Do not drink the water! We expect the State Approved permit for the operation of our public water system to be issued in September.

Please remember that Peregrine is being strictly regulated by both State and County health agencies as to the amount of wastewater that can be released into the discharge area that is adjacent to protected wetlands.

To comply with these regulations, "No Owner shall have more than six (6) family and guest in any one night in a two (2) bedroom unit nor ( 4) in a one (1) bedroom unit" as stated in the Rules and Regulations of the Peregrine Homeowners Association. Compliance with this regulation will be strictly enforced. Non-compliance with this regulation could cost Peregrine Homeowners as much as $1000.00 per day to treat the excess discharge generated over State limits. Also, as in the past, Peregrine is a "no pet facility". Those bringing a pet to the property will be charged $275.

Discussions are ongoing with RCI as to when Peregrine homeowners will be able to deposit their vacation intervals. We will notify you as soon as the arrangements are completed with both RCI and II.

We hope that you will enjoy your beautiful property and we send our best to all of you.


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 4, 2010)

*new info*

I just got this email the other day......So start depositing!!!!


Great news in that RCI has notified us that as of today, Peregrine is back
in their trading system! Owners can now start banking their 2010
weeks/points for 2011. You will receive information both on the website
and by mail to that effect shortly.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 4, 2010)

Woo hoo!  I've received some great trades with Peregrine.


----------



## Dunk (Oct 4, 2010)

*Did trading power get reduced?*

For anyone who deposits their 2011 summer week....please let us know if your week still has great trading power.
Thanks


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 8, 2010)

*pictures*

become my friend on facebook. :whoopie:  Please check out my facebook page for some recent pictures...



Anyone still looking to sell???


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 17, 2010)

Dunk said:


> For anyone who deposits their 2011 summer week....please let us know if your week still has great trading power.
> Thanks



I just deposited my 2011 week 27 and it is coming up with just over 121K visalbe deposits.  Quite a bit lower than the old tiger status


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 17, 2010)

djyamyam said:


> I just deposited my 2011 week 27 and it is coming up with just over 121K visalbe deposits.  Quite a bit lower than the old tiger status



The only think I can come up with is that it is less then one year out.  Not the full trading power that it normally does....

I don't have points and haven't deposited my week 21 yet, so I will see how that one goes.  

Just curious.........how did you deposit already.  I just got my MF bill in the mail yesterday?

We visited there last week and had a wonderful time.........it truly is home away from home in Paridise!!!!!!......

Check out some pictures on webshots in the link below.


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 17, 2010)

Happytravels said:


> *The only think I can come up with is that it is less then one year out.  Not the full trading power that it normally does....*
> I don't have points and haven't deposited my week 21 yet, so I will see how that one goes.
> 
> Just curious.........how did you deposit already.  I just got my MF bill in the mail yesterday?



The maximum trading power is now depositing 9 months out.  I missed it by a couple weeks so my tp is at 95% of max.  You can always call before you get your MF bill and pay the amount of last year's.  You then just get charged the difference.

Speaking of which, what is the MF for 2011?  I have a 1BR


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 18, 2010)

djyamyam said:


> The maximum trading power is now depositing 9 months out.  I missed it by a couple weeks so my tp is at 95% of max.  You can always call before you get your MF bill and pay the amount of last year's.  You then just get charged the difference.
> 
> Speaking of which, what is the MF for 2011?  I have a 1BR





We have GREAT NEWS...........the MF's for Peregrine has stayed the same through all the rebuilding  and so far (fingers crossed) there is no SA....I don't think there will be.  So the answer to your question?  How much are the fees for 1Br............  $460.00

2BR.......................... $545.00


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 18, 2010)

*weeks for 2011*



djyamyam said:


> I just deposited my 2011 week 27 and it is coming up with just over 121K visalbe deposits.  Quite a bit lower than the old tiger status



I looked at the wrong calendar............oooooooooooppppppppsssssssss...

Looks like week 27  is Friday check in date July 8 2011.......could that be?  anyone confirm that????


----------

